

Sokoban in 36 lines of JavaScript - aves
http://jsfiddle.net/zabbius/nU74f/

======
aves
Original:
[http://jsfiddle.net/zabbius/nU74f/](http://jsfiddle.net/zabbius/nU74f/)

